# ImaginEERIEing's member stroke



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just recently heard that Daniel Lopez from ImaginEERIEing had a stroke. For the people that don't know Daniel he is the carpenter that helps out the construction for CCs crypt and mausoleum at ImaginEERIEing. It was his crypt design I and WormyT used for our crypts. Here is the website with some of the things he helped build. My prayers go out to Daniel and his family in the hopes that he gets better really soon.

http://homepage.mac.com/nephilim/imagineerieing/

Sorry Zombie I put this in the wrong section could you please move it to off topic.


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Bah, I just built a modified version of that!

Hope all turns out well.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Indeed. I hope for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Prayers being said for mr.lopez. Hoping for wellness soon.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Prayers here as well. Strokes suck.


----------



## GreenCapt (May 28, 2006)

Good vibes being sent thier way now!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have his blog if anyone would like to leave him a message. I already left him a message. I noticed the last entry says that the dr is going to let him go back to work on Monday, which sounds really good.

http://nuthouse5438.blogspot.com/


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

That sounds encouraging...hopefully all will be well.


----------

